# Dwight Howard Actually Tried To Recruit Jameer Nelson To Houston



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Free agent point guard Jameer Nelson signed a two-year deal with the Dallas Mavericks this week. If Dwight Howard had his way, Nelson would be in Houston instead.
> 
> According to Shams Charania’s sources, Nelson made his decision despite a push from Howard to join the Rockets:
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2014/07/dwight-howard-tried-recruit-jameer-nelson-houston/


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Dwight Howard Actually Tried To Recruit Jameer Nelson To Houstonv*

Dwight Howard has no grip on reality. The guy just doesn't seem to get it.

Shit all over your former team on the way out and then try to reach out to them to come be a "nobody roleplayer" for you in Houston?

I'm surprised he didn't call Stan Van to come on as coach.


----------

